# YouTube releases Terminator for free??!?!



## DoggaDude (Oct 20, 2019)

I can't believe you can watch this classic on YouTube for free, and It was made by YouTube themselves! Usually, all the free movies are crap. But this, this Is one of the classics!


----------



## x65943 (Oct 20, 2019)

Free with ads

You get what you pay for (or don't pay for)

Makes you wonder if this is the future of streaming. If YouTube starts putting whole series up for "free", will Netflix be able to compete?

Then again it's all free if you don't mind a little extra hassle and breaking copyright laws


----------



## Deleted member 501038 (Oct 20, 2019)

Unavailable in my country, shame.


----------



## SG854 (Oct 20, 2019)

fanheavy said:


> Unavailable in my country, shame.


VPN


----------



## Godofcheese (Oct 20, 2019)

SG854 said:


> VPN



Pay for a service to watch a free movie 
Makes sense


----------



## SG854 (Oct 20, 2019)

Godofcheese said:


> Pay for a service to watch a free movie
> Makes sense


Says the person who pays for internet service to watch a free movie. Makes perfect sense.


----------



## Mythical (Oct 20, 2019)

SG854 said:


> Says the person who pays for internet service to watch a free movie. Makes perfect sense.


$13 a month (or whatever you guys pay for your vpn) is nothing compared to cable/netflix/hulu/etc...... and all the other stuff you don't have to pay for.
Also cable is ridiculous. You pay to watch tv with ads (usually 12 minutes per hour, which is less than free services), it costs more than any other streaming service, and you can't (generally) control what's on and when.


----------



## SG854 (Oct 20, 2019)

MythicalData said:


> $13 a month (or whatever you guys pay for your vpn) is nothing compared to cable/netflix/hulu/etc...... and all the other stuff you don't have to pay for.
> Also cable is ridiculous. You pay to watch tv with ads (usually 12 minutes per hour, which is less than free services), it costs more than any other streaming service, and you can't (generally) control what's on and when.



We are so spoiled nowadays. All this free stuff. Back then people had to buy movies, rent them 1 at a time traveling to the store, or wait for them to air on TV, being stuck to a home TV. Now we can watch whenever wherever we want with our portable device, cut all commercials, no need to wait for it to air, and even get them for free by unauthorized means, all this unlimited access. And get hard to find stuff no need to hope a store will carry it. For the least amount of money spent, doing all this stuff was more expensive back then. Now we have extra cash to spare from all this saving to buy higher quality TV's and sound systems, or use for important grown up stuff like bills. Media consumption had gotten cheaper even if you go the legal Netflix payed route. We're so spoiled. Watta time to be alive. Screw the past and people thinking its better.

Same with video games all these games for free with a simple download and emulator. Back then they had to break copy protection and get physical copies. Our standard of living just shot straight up.


----------



## Godofcheese (Oct 20, 2019)

SG854 said:


> Says the person who pays for internet service to watch a free movie. Makes perfect sense.



Air tight logic there mate.


----------



## Chary (Oct 20, 2019)

This is probably just a promotion for the new Terminator movie, no? Not like, an actual plan YouTube has for streaming in the future.


----------



## Godofcheese (Oct 20, 2019)

Chary said:


> This is probably just a promotion for the new Terminator movie, no? Not like, an actual plan YouTube has for streaming in the future.



Maybe it should be
Like plex is about to release ad supported series and movies on their platform 
Youtube should do the same in order to stay somewhat relevant


----------



## SG854 (Oct 20, 2019)

Godofcheese said:


> Air tight logic there mate.


Why thank you person who can't use a free VPN.


----------



## Godofcheese (Oct 20, 2019)

SG854 said:


> Why thank you person who can't use a free VPN.



Oh my, you're actually using free vpn's? 
I salute your stupidity 
Cheers


----------



## RandomUser (Oct 20, 2019)

Can you watch it for free without ad using adblock plus? I have not been getting ad watching regular videos on YouTube while using an adblocker.
Also aren't free VPN just as bad as no VPN? I would imagine a paid VPN would be better.


----------



## Godofcheese (Oct 20, 2019)

RandomUser said:


> Can you watch it for free without ad using adblock plus? I have not been getting ad watching regular videos on YouTube while using an adblocker.
> Also aren't free VPN just as bad as no VPN? I would imagine a paid VPN would be better.



Using free vpn's is like having unprotected sex with multiple strangers, if you care about your data and privacy


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 20, 2019)

Is this really a big deal? The movie is 35 years old.


----------



## Mythical (Oct 20, 2019)

SG854 said:


> Why thank you person who can't use a free VPN.


You really should pay for them. Otherwise they're untrustworthy/are missing features  (features like preventing your internet traffic from continuing when your wifi stutters is one example) 
(when people say they have a free vpn it's fake or has a severely limited data plan of like 5g a month for free)
I recommend express vpn as it is super cheap.
I've heard you can "acquire" some vpns though......


----------



## SG854 (Oct 20, 2019)

MythicalData said:


> You really should pay for them. Otherwise they're untrustworthy/are missing features  (features like preventing your internet traffic from continuing when your wifi stutters is one example)
> (when people say they have a free vpn it's fake or has a severely limited data plan of like 5g a month for free)
> I recommend express vpn as it is super cheap.
> I've heard you can "acquire" some vpns though......


I managed to changed my location to Japan and watch Dragonball Z and a bunch of Japanese only shows on Netflix without paying a single cent to a VPN. 5g is enough if you plan on using it for a few stuff but really you should be paying for one if you use it alot. But by then you already have the service and can watch Terminator.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Godofcheese said:


> Oh my, you're actually using free vpn's?
> I salute your stupidity
> Cheers



Not if you use one with a well known payed service that has a free version with limited data. You don't need that much data to watch a 30 yr old movie thats so easy to get that people seen a billion times and be a cheapsake to not buy it.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 20, 2019)

MythicalData said:


> $13 a month (or whatever you guys pay for your vpn) is nothing compared to cable/netflix/hulu/etc...... and all the other stuff you don't have to pay for.
> Also cable is ridiculous. You pay to watch tv with ads (usually 12 minutes per hour, which is less than free services), it costs more than any other streaming service, and you can't (generally) control what's on and when.


$3 a month, last time I checked.
Even renowned VPN services are cheap as hell.


----------



## Mythical (Oct 20, 2019)

sarkwalvein said:


> $3 a month, last time I checked.
> Even renowned VPN services are cheap as hell.


I guess it depends on if you buy like 1 month, half a year, a year. I plan to, but have been using a month to month subscription


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 20, 2019)

MythicalData said:


> I guess it depends on if you buy like 1 month, half a year, a year. I plan to, but have been using a month to month subscription


I would say get a 3 year plan, it's really cheap that way. But oh well, back to my business.


----------



## Asia81 (Oct 20, 2019)

Can't watch, not available in france.


> Vidéo non disponible
> Cette vidéo a été bloquée dans votre pays par l'utilisateur qui l'a mise en ligne.


----------

